# Solution to debate from Friday night outing



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

The meaning of the word 'Soccer'

As this was a hot topic of debate at the get together on Friday night/Saturday morning (by the time we got around to this) I decided to google it, because that is how you find out the answers to all of life’s important questions  . 

Congratulations to FlyingDodo, who was correct, and obviously has room for useless trivia ;-) Hey maybe we should try a quiz night as one of our outings, would probably prove to be a very interesting evening.

I give you straight from google answers;

Merriam-Webster's Collegiate Dictionary
Dictionary and Thesaurus - Merriam-Webster Online
"Main Entry: soc cer 
Pronunciation: 's -k&r
Function: noun
Etymology: by shortening & alteration from association football
Date: 1889
: a game played on a field between two teams of 11 players each with
the object to propel a round ball into the opponent's goal by kicking
or by hitting it with any part of the body except the hands and arms
-- called also association football"

Wordorigins.org
http://www.wordorigins.org/wordors.htm
"Soccer
Soccer is an abbreviation for Association Football. The Football
Association was formed in London in October 1863 when representatives
of eleven clubs and schools met in an attempt to standardize the rules
of the game. One of the rules prohibited the carrying of the ball, a
rule that would lead to the Rugby-oriented clubs leaving the
Association several months later. The name Association Football was
coined to distinguish it from Rugby.

By 1889, the abbreviation socca' was in use, and the spelling soccer
had made its appearance by 1895."

We have to thank the students of the 1880s for the word "soccer". It
seems it was the practice amonst the well bred students of Oxford to
abbreviate words whilst adding "er" to the end; "brekkers" for
breakfast for example.

On asked if he wanted to play "rugger" (i.e. the "rugby rules") a
student replied "no, soccer", an abbreviation of "association", or the
"association rules", i.e. the rules of the Football Association in
London.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Get back to work! =P


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Do I win a prize?


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Errr.. what else could soccer mean?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Eiither way Football is Football and that is good old English Association Football and not that throw-ball game in the US and A


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

I remember babbling about this at some point

I think I lost

americans call soccer what we call football.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree 100% it was, is and always be football, but the debate was where the word soccer came from. And wither we could blame the Americans for that awful word, apparently not.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmm.. I think the term "football" when used down under generally refers to Aussie rules football, so it's not just Americans who're aberrant.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Hmm.. I think the term "football" when used down under generally refers to Aussie rules football, so it's not just Americans who're aberrant.


NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO 

There is only ONE football...

...Caldwema, you are American as well aren't you? Isn't that why you support such a rubbish football team?


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> ...Caldwema, you are American as well aren't you? Isn't that why you support such a rubbish football team?


WHO SAYS AMERICANS SUPPORT RUBBISH FOOTBALL TEAMS!?!

I was jumping on my couch when Berbie, Rooney and Vidic pumped those goals against Chel$ea yesterday.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> WHO SAYS AMERICANS SUPPORT RUBBISH FOOTBALL TEAMS!?!
> 
> I was jumping on my couch when Berbie, Rooney and Vidic pumped those goals against Chel$ea yesterday.


See another Red...

...The case for the prosecution rests m'lud


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO
> 
> There is only ONE football...
> 
> ...Caldwema, you are American as well aren't you? Isn't that why you support such a rubbish football team?


Okay, there are way too many things wrong with this post. We’ll see how rubbish my football team is this weekend huh. I do believe we are scheduled to pay some little team that begins with a B.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Okay, there are way too many things wrong with this post. We’ll see how rubbish my football team is this weekend huh. I do believe we are scheduled to pay some little team that begins with a B.


That 'little' team is big in heart


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

I have to admit I am pretty excited that there is another Red on the forum. It's about time!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

caldwema said:


> I have to admit I am pretty excited that there is another Red on the forum. It's about time!!


can I just say that I am very, very, VERY anti blues 



















and there you have it


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Go Steelers!!! (waving terrible towel into the air whoo hoo)


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> See another Red...
> 
> ...The case for the prosecution rests m'lud


Red? Sacrebleu! Another fight between the Democrats and Republicans??! Just kidding..

United is a rubbish club? You must be out of your mind dude! What's your basis for that theory? Just because a club has won some trophies (okay, a lot) does not mean that the players and supporters begin to get dissed off by others. United won last season but finished runners up earlier. Were you still dissing United back then? I think its in your mind to start posting ridiculous comments every time someone wins the league or championship. Bolton (I'm assuming that's the club caldwema's referring to) have won in the past, so that does make your club hopeless and pathetic with a bunch of whinging morons?
Mate I've been following the Red Devils ever since I was a kid back in the 80s and have watched pretty much every domestic/European campaign match of theirs as far as I can remember. I know there are tons of evanescent fans on here and around the world who support United right now and shall move to Chel$ea, Loserpool or the Gooners if they were to win the EPL (God forbid!) but I'm certainly not one of 'em. I've supported United through thick and thin, danced in the streets when the won the treble and cried with anguish when they went trophyless a couple of seasons back. I'm pretty sure that I know more about United than you do about your own little club. Some stupid Americans (cough..Glazer..cough) buying the club has not shaken my resolve and faith in the club one bit.

Now if you still want to piss us off, let's settle it the ol fashioned way with a game of football next month. One-on-one street footie?


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Red? Sacrebleu! Another fight between the Democrats and Republicans??! Just kidding..
> 
> United is a rubbish club? You must be out of your mind dude! What's your basis for that theory? Just because a club has won some trophies (okay, a lot) does not mean that the players and supporters begin to get dissed off by others. United won last season but finished runners up earlier. Were you still dissing United back then? I think its in your mind to start posting ridiculous comments every time someone wins the league or championship. Bolton (I'm assuming that's the club caldwema's referring to) have won in the past, so that does make your club hopeless and pathetic with a bunch of whinging morons?
> Mate I've been following the Red Devils ever since I was a kid back in the 80s and have watched pretty much every domestic/European campaign match of theirs as far as I can remember. I know there are tons of evanescent fans on here and around the world who support United right now and shall move to Chel$ea, Loserpool or the Gooners if they were to win the EPL (God forbid!) but I'm certainly not one of 'em. I've supported United through thick and thin, danced in the streets when the won the treble and cried with anguish when they went trophyless a couple of seasons back. I'm pretty sure that I know more about United than you do about your own little club. Some stupid Americans (cough..Glazer..cough) buying the club has not shaken my resolve and faith in the club one bit.
> ...


WhoooHooo, well this could make for some interesting 'debates'. Man too bad Mancgary (this would get is blood pumping) is not here, hope he's still checking the froum though.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Izzy I love that post, where you did you find that, it's priceless.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Haha.. well, the defense has retaliated with a solid return. Now will the real plaintiff please stand up? 



caldwema said:


> Man too bad Mancgary (this would get is blood pumping) is not here, hope he's still checking the froum though.


Mancga'r'y is a City fan, I suppose?

P.S.: Gotta catch some sleep now. 'night world.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Red? Sacrebleu! Another fight between the Democrats and Republicans??! Just kidding..
> 
> United is a rubbish club? You must be out of your mind dude! What's your basis for that theory? Just because a club has won some trophies (okay, a lot) does not mean that the players and supporters begin to get dissed off by others. United won last season but finished runners up earlier. Were you still dissing United back then? I think its in your mind to start posting ridiculous comments every time someone wins the league or championship. Bolton (I'm assuming that's the club caldwema's referring to) have won in the past, so that does make your club hopeless and pathetic with a bunch of whinging morons?
> Mate I've been following the Red Devils ever since I was a kid back in the 80s and have watched pretty much every domestic/European campaign match of theirs as far as I can remember. I know there are tons of evanescent fans on here and around the world who support United right now and shall move to Chel$ea, Loserpool or the Gooners if they were to win the EPL (God forbid!) but I'm certainly not one of 'em. I've supported United through thick and thin, danced in the streets when the won the treble and cried with anguish when they went trophyless a couple of seasons back. I'm pretty sure that I know more about United than you do about your own little club. Some stupid Americans (cough..Glazer..cough) buying the club has not shaken my resolve and faith in the club one bit.
> ...


I was born in Bolton, own property in Bolton and can see the Reebok Stadium from it. In my pocket now I have a Parker Pen with the Stadium printed all over it, My Mum buys me a BWFC away top EVERY Christmas and I go to the games when I am back at home and watch them here on ShowSports when they are televised. I am a STAUNCH LIFE FAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I have NEVER changed alleigance to my team and have supported through all of its troubled periods NEVER faltering or even considered changing to another team. As for questioning my knowledge of its history I am deeply saddened you would make such a groundless and uninformed statement. I know all about their history from its inception in1874 and it being one of the 12 founding members of the football league through to 1958 and our victory over you guys in the FA Cup through to Big Sam getting us into Europe for the first time in the club's history two seasons in a row and now to the days where we scrap for a win under Megson. 

Bolton have never won the Premier League either - unfortunately we don't have the money to bring in the big names and buy these titles. We are however a physical team with a big heart who battle every game to win. I for one will be loyal to the end. Anyone from elsewhere in the world can pick a team that was (and I agree are still) successful. Anyone can and many from around the do. Myself I chose my home team and have stuck to them as that is who my Dad supported and my Grandfather and Greatgrandfather before him! I can only apologise if you are from the Trafford area and have a link with the town itself! May I ask why you support Man Utd in the first place.

...AND I am more than happy to prove my loyalty on the football pitch but I fear, like the team I support, I may not do very well


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay now that we all have had our little stand on our soap box. 

What essentially you are saying Crazy is that unless you are born in England in a town or 'region' that has a local football team you are not allowed to follow English football, or if you chose to do so then you are not a real or true fan. That's rubbish and you know it. 

I have a friend who is an Aston Villa fan and has been since he was small. He's not English, didn't have any affiliation with the club or region until he became a fan. But he does not get the same crap that a Manchester United fan does. Go figure on that one. Heaven forbid that we chose to become a United fan because we saw them play and liked their style of football (as every Arsenal fan states) that's not a possibility. 

But anyway one of the reason I do love my team and the game in general so much is because of the passion associated with it. So lets not lose that or let it go too crazy where we forget that we all love this sport and what it is all about.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Okay now that we all have had our little stand on our soap box.
> 
> What essentially you are saying Crazy is that unless you are born in England in a town or 'region' that has a local football team you are not allowed to follow English football, or if you chose to do so then you are not a real or true fan.


Yes  There are American teams you can support and show loyalty to your own country Caldwema 



caldwema said:


> I have a friend who is an Aston Villa fan and has been since he was small. He's not English, didn't have any affiliation with the club or region until he became a fan. But *he does not get the same crap *that a Manchester United fan does. Go figure on that one.


It's simple - he does not support Man Utd 



caldwema said:


> But anyway one of the reason I do love my team and the game in general so much is because of the passion associated with it. So lets not lose that or let it go too crazy where we forget that we all love this sport and what it is all about!


Correct - 1 out of 3 I suppose


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

that's what i think of that


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Izzy I love that post, where you did you find that, it's priceless.


I had them custom made my dear


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Izzy I love that post, where you did you find that, it's priceless.[
> 
> actually only terry tiny tears is custom made... and the photo of teary terry and his kleenex box is out there for everyone to see.....
> 
> BOOHOOO


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Red? Sacrebleu! Another fight between the Democrats and Republicans??! Just kidding..
> 
> United is a rubbish club? You must be out of your mind dude! What's your basis for that theory? Just because a club has won some trophies (okay, a lot) does not mean that the players and supporters begin to get dissed off by others. United won last season but finished runners up earlier. Were you still dissing United back then? I think its in your mind to start posting ridiculous comments every time someone wins the league or championship. Bolton (I'm assuming that's the club caldwema's referring to) have won in the past, so that does make your club hopeless and pathetic with a bunch of whinging morons?
> Mate I've been following the Red Devils ever since I was a kid back in the 80s and have watched pretty much every domestic/European campaign match of theirs as far as I can remember. I know there are tons of evanescent fans on here and around the world who support United right now and shall move to Chel$ea, Loserpool or the Gooners if they were to win the EPL (God forbid!) but I'm certainly not one of 'em. I've supported United through thick and thin, danced in the streets when the won the treble and cried with anguish when they went trophyless a couple of seasons back. I'm pretty sure that I know more about United than you do about your own little club. Some stupid Americans (cough..Glazer..cough) buying the club has not shaken my resolve and faith in the club one bit.
> ...


Dear oh dear.

Where to start, thats the question!! "I've supported United through thick and thin... cried with anguish when they went trophyless a couple of seasons back" thats so funny. Thick and thin eh? Well I don't want to seem condescending but being trophyless for one year isn't what I'd call thin mate! Try going to watch your team draw 1-1 away at Macclesfield on a cold wet Tuesday night in the second division, *THATS THIN!!!!!!*.

As for the fact that your a supporter, well unless you have been and paid to watch said team (and I am guessing here that you haven't) in the flesh then in my humble opinion you are just a follower of that team, not a fan and not a supporter as your not supporting that team in any way!

I reckon you could gather from my rant that I'm a lifelong Man City fan (the only football team to come from Manchester ) I have followed my team through thin, and thinner, not many trophies to be fair, in fact not a major cup or league title in my lifetime (and I'm thirty in a few weeks!). But as Crazy has mentioned, in this part of the world your allegiance gets passed down from your father and your fathers father and I wouldn't have it any other way.

I have to say that the arrogance of _some_ Man U fans gives the good ones (Mel) a bad name, Man U are disliked because they have so many arm chair fans who sit with their can of beer and pack of chrisps (chips to you guys) and think they are experts all of a sudden!!

Anyway, enough said. I hope Man U don't have another trophyless year as I'm sure you couldn't cope with it! I just look forward to the day, and it won't be to far away with all our billions when the mighty Man City can mount a serious challenge to the red half of Manchester/Salford!!!!

Cheers.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Seriously WTF? I loved crazymazy's post and was going to post a salute smiley to acknowledge a true blue fan but your post has just raised my level of adrenaline.

I'm afraid that your entire reply has been rendered USELESS in one straight stroke. My grandpa was from Trafford, my dad began his career at Manchester public works and although I was born a few thousand miles away (in Iraq) when Basra and Baghdad were the happening spots to work in the Middle East, the first ball that I ever kicked was adorned with the United logo (it has a proud place on the shelf at my dad's house). I haven't been up to Manchester in quite a while (it's always been LGW-CW-LGW for the past couple of months) but have watched dozens of matches from different levels at the stadium (I have a dedicated United album that I can show off once I get to the AE).

It seems you suffer from LTMR. Let me take you down memory lane - the THIN part that I was referring to was back in the late 70s and 80s when we were struggling in the league and were pretty much in the bottom half. You might not have visited the grounds back then but I still have some memories of the amazing atmosphere and the loud cheers. Sure that atmosphere has been replaced to some extent, thanks to the worthless bunch of evanescent supporters (ever read my previous post??) but I couldn't care any less about them. All that matters to me is my band of schoolmates and friends who've been following along for the past 20+ years. Nobody can keep winning forever (Amen against that) and I would continue to support United even if they were to ever finish at the bottom, get relegated to the championship or shut shop altogether during my lifetime. FWIW, it is not the players, the groundsmen or even Fergie that I have sworn alliegance to but rather the CLUB, the ground and the hallowed precincts that lie within.

You need more proof of real support? I try and give my entire tax refund from every year to help maintain a local United pub in Atlanta (you are free to contact them if you wish), my dad and I are proud owners of jerseys worn by Cantona and Solski (they're like a family heirloom but my mum doesn't get it), I wore a United jersey to a client board meeting once after my heart swelled with joy when we reclaimed the PL two seasons ago without regard to what my client might think (what happened after that is an after-dinner story), was close to getting arrested after a clique of real supporters in ATL celebrated in a very public manner, have United stickers on the bumpers of my two cars, have been paying hundreds of bucks every year for a UNITED license plate that is illegally in my possession (when it should be on a car). I was there when one of the biggest moments in English footballing history occured after Solksi and Teddy put those goals in - watched it with my own eyes, unlike most of you who watched it on the telly. If I were a millionaire (God willing, I will be one day), I would gladly donate a big chunk of my earnings toward bringing in more glory. United might be the best team in all of Europe right now but I will never forget our humble beginnings of the late 80s and early 90s as well as the Munich disaster of 1958 that almost threw us into the gutter.

Your rant (and support) on the other hand seems of shallow nature. You diss United but I don't see an iota of support for your team. Blabbering off a load of nonsense on an online forum is the only thing I can expect from a City fan. I've maintained this all along and will throw some of your words back at ya - sitting like a fat bloke on an arm chair and just going to the stadium to cheer along doesn't make you a REAL fan. What have YOU done to support your team, other than drink beer, eat "chrisps" (since you seem SO fixated on showing off your jingoistic side) and just go about shouting BM everytime you win and dish off some crass words at the opposition everytime you lose?

Enough from my end. I don't need to keep proving my point to an arabillion different people.

P.S.: AFAIK, it's crisps and I'm not much of a beer drinker. Apologies if I ticked anyone off. 

P.P.S: Where's caldwema in all of this? I thought she would have chipped in with words of support by now.


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

thump.... that's me firmly in my place then eh?! 

ha ha ha, I have to laugh at the thought of you getting so pissed off when you read my post. From your initial post berating my good mate Crazy you sounded very much like a 'typical' American 'soccer' fan but fair play first impressions can indeed be deceiving.

I suppose at the end of the day (to use a good ol' fashioned footy cliche) my dislike (bordering on hatred) of Man United clouds my better judgment at times. That stems from growing up in the Manchester area and having arrogant Manure fans shoving there success down your throat at every opportunity, believe me you lot attract the most pathetic bunch of idiots as fans that muddy the 'decent fans' names. I have been going to watch my beloved team since the mid eighties and had a season ticket for 13 years on the bounce until I went over to Dubai so to call my support shallow is slightly harsh, I love the game and my club and if truth be told I'm not entirely happy at being the next club to come under foreign ownership but, you move with the times and if it gives me the chance to see City win something then I must admit to being excited by the prospect.

So I appologise for judging you before ascertaining the facts but I am happy that I annoyed another Manure fan! I just can't help myself!!

Here's hoping Fergie packs it in and you get Roy 'I never touched him Guv' Keene to take over the reins and send Man U into the Championship (tongue in cheek before you rip my head off)!!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow see look at all the passion just on this one thread. This is great. Don’t worry gforce I am totally supporting you 100%, trust me. I have been here listening to this in person for a couple of months now. 

But I do have to say, once you talk to these guys and tell them your story (as you did very well I might add) they are pretty good guys and back off a bit. Case in point mancgary’s post. Once you explain where you are coming from they are usually pretty cool and I am shocked that I find myself saying that about a Man City fan  
One thing that still does bug me though is that you have to take the time to explain yourself. Which really does suck and is something that I have only ever seen happen to a Man U fan. No other fans have to explain themselves or why they support their team, to get people to believe that they are a ‘true fan’. Sorry not our fault that United have the world wide appeal that some of the other clubs don’t have. It’s actually a good thing (here I go again this is going to spark it off) for the EPL as it bring attention to the League and the other clubs as well. 

I have to say I will never understand the total hatred of Man United and thus their fans. As mancgary stated there are a “pathetic bunch of idiots as fans that muddy the 'decent fans' names” however you have that with every club. Trust me the pub I used to go to watch the games back home (and this would be Bermuda and not America Crazy) we had some of the most arrogant, annoying, crash, idiotic (I think you get the point) Liverpool fans. They almost made me not want to go and support my club, it was that bad. But really that not an excuse for hating the club itself and all the rest of the fans (I am sure there are some decent ones out there if we look really hard  hey we managed to find a decent City fan and a somewhat decent Bolton fan


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT 


*brings out the popcorn*


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Do you guys even know that the Pittsburgh Steelers are playing in the final playoff game prior to the superbowl? That my english friends is "ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL?" Played in the freezing snow and cold tundra of the north. Watching the game with newspapers wrapped around your feet it is so frigging cold. A game where pads and helmets are necessary cause contact is gonna happen. That is football.


----------

